# Mille merquis, Merquiades



## Nanon

Good news: notre _Yankee-spainglish-withfrenchtouch-100%-native_ a passé la barre des mille ! Ça s'arrose !
Un énorme ... por estar aquí con nosotros.


----------



## Vanda

.. notre _Yankee-spainglish-portuglish- withfrenchtouch-100%-native_ ...


yayyy!!!! Bravo, Merquiades! Manda mais logo, logo!


----------



## DearPrudence

*Happy scène-ceux x 10 
*


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡ Enhorabuena !!

¡ Y muchos más !

Peter


----------



## merquiades

Wow! What a surprise. It's a pleasure to be here with you all.  I've learned so much thanks to you. I feel humble to be congratulated by people with thousands and thousands of posts!  I'm going to have to get busy.
Nanon, merci pour la soirée cocktail. C'est vraiment ce qu'il me fallait. Les dimanches sont toujours un peu trop calmes. Je crois que je suis déjà ivre! Tu es très observatrice. Moi aussi j'ai trois zéros maintenant. 
Dear Prudence c'est également un plaisir de lire tes messages. Merci encore pour tes cadeaux. Maintenant on pourra discuter pendant des heures en franglais.
Muito obrigado, Vanda. O meu portuglish è ainda muito ruim, mas gosto de aprender de ti e da tua sabiduria. Penso visitar os foros de português com mais freqüência. Oxalà possa visitar pronto o teu país quente, fabuloso, cheia de cultura, beleza e felicidade.
Dank u well, Peter! Muchas gracias por tu mensaje. Siempre es un placer leerte. Tus conocimientos de la gramática castellana son asombrosos e imbatibles. 
Muchas gracias, amigos. Beijinhos e abraços. I'll be seeing y'all soon. Merci encore pour la fête et d'avoir pensé à moi.
Ron


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Er Merquiades, jozú!
T'es majeur, maintenant, félicitations !
Un gusto tenerte por acá.
Saludos desde México.


----------



## la_machy

Poco a poquito fue aumentando el marcador, ¡y llegaste a mil! 

¡Muchas felicidades, Merquiades! Me gusta mucho leerte.

Para ti (...)

Un afectuoso saludo,

Marie


----------



## Lurrezko

_.. notre Yankee-spainglish-portuglish-catalanglish withfrenchtouch-100%-native ..._

Enhorabona, Merquiades. Sempre és un plaer trobar-te pels fòrums.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades, Merquiades. 
Un abrazo y que cumplas muchos, muchos más. 

Jordi


----------



## rusita preciosa

Meriquade, félicitations de la Philadelphie neigeuse!
rp


----------



## merquiades

Hola amigos. No sabéis cuánto agradezco vuestros mensajes. Soy muy afortunado, de verdad. Es un placer leeros y aprender de vosotros. Siempre he querido tener amigos de todos los países del mundo, tener una gran fiesta en casa y hablar todos los idiomas. Rusia, México, Cataluña, Francia, Holanda, Brasil... gracias a WR mi sueño se ha realizado. 

Spasiba bolshe Rusita. I hope to be able to write in Russian some day. I'll regret what I'm saying, but a little bit of that snow from Philly would be welcome here. If it has to be winter, let it be winter.


----------



## Vanda

And we are patiently waiting for that party at your house...


----------



## DearPrudence

Great minds think alike, Vanda


----------



## swift

Feliciteishons, Merquiades. Me da mucho gusto leerte en los foros.

Gracias por tus mil mensajes y todo lo que han aportado.

Muchos saludos,


J.


----------



## Dentellière

merquiades said:


> Siempre he querido tener amigos de todos los países del mundo, tener una gran fiesta en casa y hablar todos los idiomas. Rusia, México, Cataluña, Francia, Holanda, Brasil... gracias a WR mi sueño se ha realizado.
> .


 

No nos hemos cruzado en los foros,  pero entre los países que mencionas te falta Argentina.
Pues aquí también tienes una amiga.
:]


----------



## merquiades

Thanks to all for being so thoughful.  We're definitely going to have to organize that multinational party, y por supuesto no pueden faltar la Argentina y Costa Rica.
Me encanta leeros a todos aquí en el foro.  Sigo aprendiendo tantísimas cosas de cada uno de vosotros. Es una gozada de verdad 
Merci tout plein


----------



## la_machy

Merquiades, tú sólo di cuándo es la fiesta y yo llevo los ''chiles en nogada'' .

Saludos!


----------

